# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Charles P. Baudelaire

## shigjeta

*Albatrosi*

Her  herë për tu dëfryer djelmoshat marinare
Zënë albatrosë, shpend deti madhështorë
Që me nge anijes si shokë bashkudhëtarë
U venë pas përtej drejt honeve mizorë

Në kuvertë me ti lëshuar mbi dhogat kta të gjorë,
Që mbretër qenë nazur, të ngathët ngjajn, qyqarë
Lëshojnë si për vajtim të bardhët krahëdëborë
Ashtu posi dy rrema që anash hiqen zvarrë

Ky shtegëtar me fletë se ku e solli zija!
Plot nur, krenar dikur, sa duket i shëmtuar!
Njëri e nget me llullë, i bije sqepit të tija
Tjetri e imiton, e tall duke çaluar!

POETI është si ky princ, i hapësirave qiellore
Që shokë ka stuhitë, shigjetat se friksojnë
Por në këtë tokë mërguar mes turmave njerzore
Krahët e tij viganë të ecë e pengojnë


*Trishtim hëne*

Hëna ëndërron këtë natë si e menduar
Posi bukuroshe mes jastëqesh nderë
Që me dorë të lehtë rrin duke fërkuar
Gjinjët rrumbullakë përpara se të flerë

Pështetur sipër lëmshesh të buta si prej bore
E mekur endet hëna ngadalë si e zalisur
Hedh vështrimn e saj në afshet mjegullore
Që tek zuri ngjiten si kopështe të harlisur

Kur herë-her mbi botë lëngimn e saj e tret
Len që ti kullojë një lot me të fsheht
Aherë kur një poet që gjumë sven në sy

Në gropëzën e dorës e merr atë lot të zberë
Që farfurin e dridhet posi inxhi i prerë
Dhe larg nga syri i diellit, mbi zemër e ven, aty


*E tëra*

Sot në mëngjes në dhomën time
Më vjen Demoni tërë qesëndi
Tek don tmë zërë në gabime
Nis e thotë Desha të di,

Nga gjithë hiret, bukuri
Që mendjen tënde ta kanë bluar
Nga hiret rozë, hijet në zi
Që trupn e sajë kanë gatuar

Çi pelqen më shumë?  Ti shpirti im
Ia ktheve djallit të mallkuar:
Gjersa çfarë ka më jep gëzim
çdo gjë ia kam të preferuar

Sepse e tëra në qiell më çon
Çdua më shumë se di as vetë
Posi Agimi më verbon
Më ngushëllon si Natë e qetë

E derdhur është në harmoni
Ashtu e bëri i madhi zot
Me fjalë se themi as unë as ti
Atë bukuri se zgjidhim dot

O moj metamorfozë mistike
Tek mendja ime çfarë nuk sajon
Frymë e saj tinguj muzike
Zëri i saj porsi aromë


_përkthyer nga Mihal Hanxhari_

----------


## oiseau en vol

*I HUAJI*

- Kë do ti më shumë, njeri enigmatik, më thuaj ? Babain, nënën, motrën apo vëllain tënd ?
- Nuk kam as baba, as nënë, as motër, as vëlla.
- Miqtë e tu ?
- Ju po përdorni këtu një fjalë që nuk ia di kuptimin deri sot.
- Atdheun ?
- Nuk e di fare ku gjendet ai.
- Bukurinë ?
- Do ta doja me dëshirë, hyjneshë dhe të përjetshme.
- Arin ?
- E urrej siç ju urreni Zotin.
- Eh ! e çfarë do ti pra, i huaj i çuditshëm ?
- Dua retë retë që kalojnë atje tej atje lart retë e mrekullueshme !

_Përkthyer nga Oiseau en vol_

----------


## shigjeta

*Muzika*

Muzika me rremben shpesh here posi det!
Drejt yllit tim te zber
N'hapsirat eter e n'mjegullen e qet'
Pelhuren hap atehere

Dhe fryhen mushkerite e gjiri neper er'
Pelhure prej gjemije
Siper ujrash shkas kur vala vjen me merr
Peshtjell ne netet hije

Shpirti i ndjen hovet ashtu posi gjemija
Kur deti nis e shkund
E me perkund vala, era dhe stuhija

Mbi honin qe s'ka fund
Por deti madheshtor pasqyr esht' here-here
E shpirtit tim te mjere!

_perktheu Mihal Hanxhari_

----------


## Spleen1

*   Spleen*

Kur qielli mbush’ me re,  peshon rëndë si  kupolë
Mbi shpirtin që gjëmon, pré e hidhërimeve t’gjata,
Dhe nga horizonti përqafon,  qarkun aureolë
Na dhuron ditë të zeza, më të trishta se nata;

Kur toka ndërrohet me një kthinë të lagësht
E Shpresa,  si lakuriq nate, stisur,
Duke rrahur muret ik me krih të plogësht
Dhe qëllon me kokë, në tavane të prishur; 

Kur shiu shtreson  gjurmë të përlyera
Nga një burg i madh imiton barriera prej murit, 
Dhe kur një popullit memec,  cergë të ndyra
Vijnë e ia  endin  rrjetat  në thelb të trurit;

Kambanat papritmas kërcejnë me hidhërim
E dërgojnë kah qielli ulërimë – çmendurie,
Ashtu sikur shpirtra të pa atdhe që bredhin 
Dhe shkrehen në gjëmë prej kokëfortësie; 

E karrocat me te vdekur, pa daulle,  pa muzikë
Defilojnë ngadalë në shpirtin tim, Shpresa,
Dhe i mundur qan, Ankthi mizor, despotik
Mbi kafkë të  përkulur, ngul flamurin natë zeza


Baudelaire, Les fleurs du mal   LXXVIII. 


_______________________________ *E dashur*! ________________________________

_[...] “Mbaj ata që dashuron pranë vetes, thuaju duke mërmëritur se sa shumë ke nevojë për ta, dashuroj, sillu mirë, gjej kohën për ta, thuaju "më vjen keq", "më fal", "të lutem", "faleminderit" dhe të gjitha fjalët e dashurisë që di. Asnjëri nuk do të mbaj mend për mendimet e tua të fshehta. Kërko nga Zoti fuqinë dhe zgjuarsinë t`i shprehesh. Tregoju të tjerëve domethënien e tyre. Fillo të besh realitet ëndrrat e tua. 

Tani është momenti!!!!!

Marquez_

----------


## Spleen1

*
Albatrosi*

Njerëzit e ekuipazhit, shpesh, për dëfrim, 
Marrin albatrosë, zogj të mëdhenj në dete, 
Përcjellës e shoqërues  të plogët për udhëtim
Kur anija rrëshqet mbi të hidhura hendeqe. 

Posa ti vendosin, mbi dërrasë të anijes,
Mëshirshëm  i shtrijnë krahët e tyre të bardhë,
Mbretër të qiellit, por të ngathët e të ngratë,  
Si avionë,  pranë tyre, që tërhiqen zvarrë.

Ky fluturim me krahë, sa i ngathtë e i butë,
Në dukje i bukur, por komik e i shëmtuar,
Kur, njëri ngacmon sqepin e vet me   çibuk, 
E tjetri fluturon, i sëmur, duke çaluar. 

Poeti i përngjan, princit të zhveshur
Që shkakton stuhinë, e qeshet pse e ka nisur
Mbi tokë mes britmash, rri  i syrgjynosur
Krahët prej gjiganti, i pengojnë në të ecur. 

*BAUDELAIRE (Les fleurs du mal)*

*NB : Fiori, ky është një përkthim jo i nivelit, 
por ndoshta ndonjë durrsaku apo vlonjati që ka 
më shumë kulturë, për detin dhe albatrosët, 
do i shërbej për të bërë një përkthim  më cilësor.*

----------


## Fiori

*Jeta dhe krijimtaria*

Charles Baudelaire është një nga poetët më të mëdhenj të shek. të 19të . Ai njihet si ‘krijuesi i kritikës moderne’, i cili tronditi bashkëkohësit me idetë e tij. Bashkë me Stèphane Mallarmè dhe Paul Verlaine, Baudelaire bën pjesë në grupin e Dekadentëve. Tek “Piktori i jetës moderne” (Le Peintre De La Vie Moderne – 1863), ai diskuton duke mbrojtur ‘artificializmin’, dhe shpjegon se vetja është origjinale, sepse është egocentrike, ndërsa virtuti është artificial sepse për të qënë të mire, ne duhet të shkojmë kundër impulseve tona natyrale.

Charles Pierre Baudelaire lindi në 9 Prill 1821, në Paris, ku dhe jetoi shumicën e jetës së tij. Babai, François Baudelaire, ishte një ish-prift i ve dhe në moshën 60 vjeçare ai u martua me Caroline Dufaÿs, një 26 vjeçare, e cila ishte rritur jetime dhe e varfër. Pas vdekjes së të jatit në 1827, e ëma u martua me Majorin, Jacques Aupick. Baudelaire dhe Aupick kishin fillimisht mardhënie të mira , por  në vitin 1830 ata filluan të hasnin disa vështirsi në komunikimin midis tyre. Aupick, rrjedhimisht u bë senator. Ai vdiq në vitin 1857. E ëma e Baudelaire ishte figura kryesore në jetën e tij dhe martesa e saj e dytë si dhe ngjarje të tjera që shtynë në një ndarje midis tyre, shkaktoi dhimbje të madhe për të. Tek ‘Një zemër e zbuluar’ _(On Coeur Mis À à Nu – 1897)_, ai ka shkruar : “Ndjenja e vetmisë prej fëmijrisë. Pavarësisht nga familja – dhe mbi të gjitha kur isha i rrethuar nga fëmijë të moshës sime – kisha parandjenjën se isha i destinuar të jetoja në vetmi të përjetshme.” Jean-Paul Sartre ka hedhur mendimin tek libri ‘Baudelaire’ (1947), se ndarja e tij nga e ëma e shtyu të mendonte se ai ishte një njeri i vetëm dhe se jeta e tij nuk kishte ndonjë vlerë.

Baudelaire studioi në shkolla konviktore. Fillimisht në kolegjin ‘Royal’ në Lyon nga viti 1832 deri në vitin 1836 dhe më pas në liceun Louis-le-Grand, në Paris, nga viti 1936 deri në 1939, nga ku dhe u përjashtua. Në 1840 ai filloi studimet në degën e avokatisë në Ecole de Droit, edhe pse pasioni i tij ishte të shkruarit. Mendohet se kjo ka qënë dhe koha kur ai u dha pas përdorimit të opiumit si dhe periudha kur Baudelaire u sëmur me sifilis. Gjëndja shëndetsore e detyroi të futej në borxhe dhe të mos mbaronte shkollën. Për dy vjet Baudelaire përdori lekët që i kish lënë i ati, por me urdhër të këshillit gjykatës atij ju ndalua kjo lloj e ardhure. Pas këtij urdhëri ai u mbështet tek e ëma, si për ndihmë financiare ashtu dhe për kujdes shëndetsor. Shkas tjetër për borxhet e tij ishte dhe jetesa ekstravagante, nga e cila ai nuk hoqi dorë pas sëmundjeve apo problemeve të tjera.

Në vitin 1841 kujdestarët e tij e dërguan në Indi si ndëshkim ndaj sjelljes së shthurur, por rrugës ai ndaloi në Maurius ku dhe qëndroi për pak kohë, dhe kështu nuk e vazhdoi më tej udhëtimin e nisur për në Indi. Gjatë kthimit në Paris, në vitin 1841, Baudelaire takoi Jeanne Duval, grua mulate, e cila u bë e dashura e tij si dhe e frymëzoi të shkruante “Venusi I Zi”. Gra të tjera të cilat frymëzuan jetën e tij ishin Mme Apollonie Sabatier (1857). dhe aktorja Marie Daubrun (1854-1855), gjithsesi gjatë pjesës më të madhe të jetës, Baudelaire i ruajti mardhëniet me Jeanne.

Nga fund i viteve 1840, Baudelaire u morr me politikë. Ai luftoi në barrikada gjatë revolucionit të vitit 1848 dhe po në këtë vit, bashkë-themeloi revistën “Siguria publike” _(Le Salut Public)_. Baudelaire ishte përkrahës i Proudhon ndaj dhe ishte kunda kryengritjes së Louis-Napoleon Bonaparte në Dhjetor 1851. Pas kësaj periudhe ai ju largua politikës dhe përqafoi ide dhe sjellje reaksionare.  

Baudelaire publikoi novelën e tij të pare “La Fanfario”, në vitin 1847. Novela flet për aspiratat artistike dhe lidhjet romantike të një shkrimtari të ri nga Parisi dhe është vlerësuar për përmbajtjen e saj autobiografike si dhe për paraqitjen e teorive aestetike të Baudelaire. Nga viti 1852 deri në 1865ën ai u morr me përkthimin e shkrimeve të Edgar Allan Poe.  Kur libri “Lulet e së keqes” _(Les Fleurs Du Mal)_ doli nga shtypi në vitin 1857, Baudelaire dhe gjithë personat e lidhur me shtypjen e librit u ndoqën penalisht nga shteti dhe u quajtën fajtore për fjalor të shthurrur dhe vulgaritet.  Si rrjedhojë gjashtë nga poemat e këtij libri nuk u publikuan. Këto poema u botuan në Bruksel, 1866 në përmbledhjen ‘Shkatërrimet’ _( Les Épavesto)_.

Për Baudelaire ‘dashuria’ ishte humbja e pafajsisë. Ai shkruan : "faire l'amour, c'est faire le mal," të bësh dashuri është njësoj si të bësh keq. Por dashuria është në të njëjtën kohë kënaqsia më e madhe dhe të bësh keq me qëllim është një burim epshi. Në lidhje me këtë argument ai është shprehur : “pasi i studiova me kujdes thellësitë e imagjinatave të mia, e kuptova se unë kam qënë gjithmonë i fiksuar pas pamundësisë për të kuptuar disa nga sjelljet apo mendimet e njerzve, të grumbulluara nga hipoteza e ndërhyrjes së një force të keqe nga jashtë.”

Edicioni i dytë i “Lulet e së keqes” me poema të reja, u publikua në vitin 1861. Në atë kohë Baudelaire njihej dhe si kritik. Midis shokëve të tjerë, gjatë kësaj periudhe ai shoqërohej dhe me Édouard Manet (1832-83), punimet e së cilit ishin refuzuar vazhdimisht nga juria e “Sallonit të Parisit” _(Salon de Paris – ekspozita zyrtare e arteve të bukura në Paris)_. Pas ekspozitës të vitit 1845, Baudelaire parashikoi në një farë mënyre në lidhje me Manet, duke u shprehur : "Ai do të jetë piktori i vërtetë i cili do të mund të nxjerrë në pah anën epike të jetës së përditshme dhe do na bëjë të kuptojmë se sa të mëdhenj dhe poetikë jemi, të veshur me gravatat dhe këpucët e llustruara.” 
Edicioni më i vonshëm i librit “Lulet e së keqes” u publikua në 1868. Ky edicion përmbante mbi 25 poema të papublikuara më pare. Essetë e Baudelaire mbi artin janë publikuar nën emrin ‘Curiositès esthètiques” ndërsa ato mbi letërsinë dhe muzikën janë publikuar në përmbledhjen “L’art romantique”.  Baudelaire e urrente poezinë filozofike (1846) sepse sipas tij ajo i përkiste një zhanri të fallcifikuar.

Në 1862 Baudelaire pësoi një infakt në zemër dhe problemet me shëndetin u shtuan, kjo si pasojë dhe e përdorimit të opiumit, hashashit dhe alkoolit. Po në 1862, Manet pikturoi portretin e Jeann _(e dashura e Baudelaire)_ titulluar 'La Maïtresse de Baudelaire'. Në 1866 Baudelaire u kthye në Paris, pas një qëndrimi të gjatë në Bruksel, ku kish jetuar në hotelin Le Grand Miroir. Gjatë kësaj periudhe ai vizitoi Mechelen, Antwerp, Ghent, dhe Liège. Por më pas ai u sëmur rëndë dhe ju desh të qëndronte në sanatorium. Inatin e tij në lidhje me Belgjikën dhe belgët e shprehu në pamfletin “Pauvre Belgique!”. Baudelaire mallkonte dhe urrente gjithë Belgjikën dhe belgët në veçanti qytetin e Brukselit, gratë e tij, burrat, fëmijët, ushqimin, politikën etj Ai nuk mundi ta mbarronte librin me përmbledhje mallkimesh për Belgjikën, por materiali i tij është shtypur në disa edicione. 

Vitet e fundit të jetës së Baudelaire ishin të mbushura me probleme financiare dhe shëndetsore. Ai vdiq në krahët e së ëmës, në 31 Gusht, 1867, në një klinikë në Paris. Në një letër drejtuar së ëmës Baudelaire shprehet : “Siç duket na ishte shkruar ta donim njëri tjetrin me sinqeritet dhe butësi të madhe, deri në fund të jetëve tona. Por duke pare veten dhe pozitën tonë, jam i bindur se njëri nga ne do të vrasë tjetrin.” 



*Publikimet:*

•	Salon de 1845, 1845 
•	Salon de 1846, 1846 
•	La Fanfarlo, 1847 
•	Les Fleurs du mal, 1857 
•	Les paradis artificiels, 1860 
•	Réflexions sur Quelques-uns de mes Contemporains, 1861 
•	Le Peintre de la Vie Moderne, 1863 
•	Kuriozitete aestetike 1868 
•	Arti romantik, 1868 
•	Le Spleen de Paris/Petits Poémes en Prose, 1869 
•	Oeuvres Posthumes et Correspondance Générale, 1887-1907 
•	Fusées, 1897 
•	Mon Coeur Mis à Nu, 1897 
•	Oeuvres Complètes, 1922-53 (19 vols.) 
•	Pasqyra e artit 1955 
•	Thelbi i së qeshurës, 1956 
•	Curiosités Esthétiques, 1962 
•	Piktori i jetës moderne dhe esse të tjera, 1964 
•	Baudelaire si kritik letrar, 1964 
•	Artet në Paris 1845-1862, 1965 
•	Shkrime të zgjedhura për artin dhe artistët, 1972 
•	Letra të zgjedhura të Charles Baudelaire, 1986 
•	Kritika arti dhe muzike, 1992 


_Materiali u përgatit dhe përkthye nga Fiori_

----------


## shigjeta

*Lugati*

Posi ëngjëll me zjarr në syt',
Unë do të vij te shtrati yt
Të shtrihem pranë pa shamatë
Bashkë me hijet nëpër natë

Puthje do t'jap moj lozonjare
Akull si hëna të ftohta fare
Do t'ledhatoj, moj mbasandaj
Si nepërka te vrima e saj

Kur të tretet nata n'agim
Do gjesh të zbrazur vendin tim
Që gjer ne muzg do jetë i ftoht'

Të tjerë të japin ëmbëlsirë
Tek u fal jetën dhe rininë
Unë, me ligësinë do t'bëhem zot!

_përktheu Mihal Hanxhari_

----------


## Calvero

Ja dhe nje variant tjeter i poezise "Toute entière" qe e kam perkthyer une. Eshte me afer origjinalit. 

 	E dua të tërën

	Djalli i urryer pranë shtratit tim,	 
	Erdhi të më shoh sot në mëngjes,
	Dhe duke dashur të më kapi në gabim,
	Më tha : Do të desha të më rrëfesh

	Midis të gjitha gjërave të përkryera,
	Nga të cilat magjia e saj përbëhet,
	Midis të gjitha pjesëve të shkëlqyera, 
	Që trupi i saj i hijshëm formohet

	Si mendon, kush ka më tepër famë ?
	O Perëndi, iu përgjigje ti me neveri,
	Meqë tek ajo gjithçka është diktamë, (1) 
	Nuk mund të preferoj asgjë në veçanti

	Mua tek ajo, gjithçka më mahnit, 
	Dhe nuk e kuptoj se ç’pjesë më pëlqen
	Ajo më verbon si agimi plot drit’
	Ajo më ngushëllon si nata me hënë

	Harmonia që gjithë trupin e saj rregullon 
	Eshtë shumë e përsosur, linjat vijojnë
	Sa që një analizë e pafuqishme nuk dallon
	Akordet e panumërta që aty ekzistojnë

	O e shenjta metamorfozë hyjnore
	E të gjitha shqisave që natyra bashkon 
	Frymëmarja e saj ka nota muzikore
	Ashtu siç zëri i saj më parfumon

(1) - Nga greqishtja diktamnon : Lule aromatike që besohej se zbuste dhe lehtësonte dhimbjet morale.   

Pershendetje Calvero

----------


## veletini

Une po sjell ketu dy poezi te miat kushtuar Bodlerit,qe edhe eshte nje prej idoleve te mi ne lemin e letersise

MBROJTJA E BODLERIT
Nga c`fryme ngritet arti nuk eshte dhe te thuhet
U ngrit si u ngrit vec t`ngritet mrekulli
Ne eshte per t`u thene,t`themi,mendja dbuhet
Dhe,e dbuar mire,e pjell nje mendesi.

-Po kjo eshte heretizem qe e prek hyjnoren!-
Ngrituni ju tash thuani sic i thate Bodlerit,
Po,thuani!Se as qe u jep kush doren.
S`i pret e paturpshmja kurre dot rrugen nderit.

Njeqind vjet Bodleri jeten e enderroi art
Po kaq kohe ky art  u pa me ironi
Me art jo pak art,artisti i ngrit lart
Mbrapa nga te gjore mbeteni u sheh ky gjeni.

Arti cenoka hyjnoren?!Po ju s`jeni n`mend!
Dhe ai cinizem juaji ne stilin Ky?!He!
Dijeni!Bodleri ngritur ne me te lartin vend
U she dhe u sheh sikur s`i thate gje.

----------


## veletini

Ja edhe poezia ime tjeter per Bodlerin:

MJERIMI OSE VDEKJA E BODLERIT

Vijne perdredhjet vijne si nje ere ne fushe
Me vone dicka bie dhe plaset si qelq
Fjala qe eshte shuar pushke e mbushur n`gushe
Dore shtrihet n`mendje tmerre te terheq.

Fushes ku loz mendja ngritet bota terr
Ne ethe shumezon veten balli uje ne flake
Kudo qe fut thiken vetem veten herr
Pastaj si papritmas sillet si n`shuplake.

Kumbon dicka n`terr dhe kumbon e qeshur
Guriu perreth vetes gjarperinjsh miklohet
Reshqet tani nata n`pupla korbi mveshur
Det i dallgezuar qe as mund t`qetesohet.

Mendja me s`eshte lule hapet e zeze n`terr
Kurrgje me nuk shihet ne ate fund vere
E pi me fund veten e aq i pasherr
Jam thote ne parajse e s` di se eshte n`ferre.

Dhembi i helmte kafshon sa e kalon cdo mase
Koka si e gezuar pehatet si ne varje
Si ende e paderdhur me fund ne te zezen derrase
Eshte mbylltesi qe bluan per cdo gje sharje.

S` dihet me rrjedh gjak a helm neper vena
Mendja ben gjelle trupin ate e ha ngapak
Buza rreshqet n`qeshje ku nis lulezon rrena...
Qeshur preket fundi dhe ku me s`i rrjedh gjak.

----------


## Diabolis

Epigraf për një libër të dënuar

Lexues baritor dhe i paqtuar,
i matur e naiv njeri me nam,
flake këtë libër saturnian,
zdërhalljesh dhe të trishtuar.

Nëse nuk ke bërë retorikë
me Satanin, zanatçiun më me zë,
flake! ti s'ke për të nxënë kurgjë;
dhe mua do më marrësh për histerik.

Por nëse, pa asnjë magjepsje,
syri yt në gjire di të zhytet,
lexomë, të mësosh të të jap endje;

o shpirt kureshtar që s'tutet
dhe që kërkon paradisin tënd,
mëshiromë! ... në jo, të nëm rëndë!

----------


## shigjeta

*Vampiri*

Si ajo thika me tehun e saj,
Më hyre në zemrën e zalisur.
Si një kope që e heqin djaj,
erdhe e marrë, e stolisur

Tek truri im porsi fortunë
mu ule shesh dhe pa meshirë
- Mjerë! me ke u lidha unë
si hapsaniku me zinxhirë

Si kumarxhiu i tërbuar
Si pijaniku i dendur verë
Dhe si në kërmë krimbat ngaherë
- Në jetë të jetëve qofsh mallkuar!

Iu luta shpatës që me shpresë
të ma dhuronte, ah, lirinë
I thashë helmit të pabesë
të më ndihmonte ca të zinë

Por helm e shpatë me përçmim
më panë, ashtu të poshtëruar
Sje i denjë, thanë, për çlirim
nga skllavërija e mallkuar,

Mjeran!  nëse nga dor e saj
do të të çlironim me tërë mend
me puthje do ngjallje mbasandaj
kufomën e vampirit tënd!

_shqiperoi Mihal Hanxhari_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> *Vampiri*
> 
> Si ajo thika me tehun e saj,
> Më hyre në zemrën e zalisur.
> Si një kope që e heqin djaj,
> erdhe e marrë, e stolisur
> 
> _shqiperoi Mihal Hanxhari_



flm shigjeta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Luna01

*Thesari im* 


Nëse dhomat e shpirtit tim do vizitoje 
Çfarë pretendon se do shikoje? 
Cilin përbindësh mendon se fsheh? 
Po të zhgënjej, por nuk më njeh. 
Nuk ka nevojë për të trokitur. 
Hyr, shih, kërko, mbet e habitur 
Mure të zbrazët lyer pa ngjyra 
Fotografi, por pa fytyra 
Diku e hedhur afër shtratit 
Është nje kuti e tersit, fatit 
E mbushur plotë është me kujtime. 
Brenda gjithë historia ime. 
Janë fjalët që kam thënë aty, 
gjithkush që njoha, perfshi ty. 
Gjithcka që bëra, e ç’veç ëndërrova 
Vendet ku shkela, ku jetova. 
Janë zënkat tona dhe mërite 
Janë puthjet netëve pa dritë 
Veset e mia që aq urreve 
Mërgimi i ngadaltë i reve. 
Dënimet që vuajta për ty 
Herët kur s’të pash ne sy 
Jetët qe pa ty jetova. 
Të tjera femra që dashurova 
Janë dhe sekretet që s’të kam thënë 
E amanetet që kam lënë 
Fëmijet që kurrë nuk më lindën 
Epshet që vrava se nuk mu bindën 
Ka letra, që për ty i shkrova 
Në zarfet që kurre nuk dërgova 
E nëse gjithcka përmbys do kthesh 
Sekretin më të madh do gjesh 
Se e kam fshehur në fund fare. 
Po nuk e pe, s’ke pare gjë fare. 
Nxirre mes duarsh në shtrëngim. 
K’të më të shtrenjtin sendin tim. 
Balsamin që plagët shëronte, 
kur kjo djall jete më kafshonte. 
Para fytyrës ngadalë afroje. 
Dhe mbylli sytë, pastaj zbuloje. 
E kur ngadalë ta kesh zbuluar. 
Veç një pasqyrë do gjesh në duar. 
Do shohësh veten, reflektim. 
Se ishe ti thesari im.

----------


## Luna01

*Stolite*


E embla ime qe shtrirë krejt nudo, ashtu siç m’a donte mua shpirti
e në trup s’kish lenë asgjë tjetër veç stolitve të saj tingëlluese
e fort të çmuara që i jepnin një pamje e ajër tepër triumfues
të tillë si ai i skllevërve të Morëve në ditët e tyre më të lumtura ...

E, kur keto stoli tunden e shkunden me një tingellimë tallëse
në një botë vezulluese plot dritë metali e zafiresh,
une ndjej të hypi në ekstazë e të humbas në te zjarrtin tërrbim
mes gjërash ku tingujt përzihen në dritë e harrim...

E, ajo e shtirë mbi divan, e dorëzuar në ledhka dashurie
qeshte krejt e lëshuar e hareshëm nga lumturia,
qeshte me dashurinë time, të thelle e të embël si deti,
që ngjitej drejt saj si dallga mbi shkembënj...

Me sytë e saj çpues të ngulur mbi mua si një tiger i zbutur
me pamje të përhumbur e endërrimtarë merrte poza lozonjare
e më hidhte hidhte shigjeta shikimesh plot ledhka dashurie
e pamja e saj naive e sensuale shkriheshin plot nur e magji...

E barku i saj e gjinjtë si dy fryte të virgjër eremirë
dhe llërët dhe kembët dhe kofshët e baseni,
të lëmuar si fildish, të valëzuar si qafë mjelme
shfaqeshin para meje, mermer i paster e plot dritë

Afroheshin e më përkedhelnin si Engjejt e së Keqes,
për të më prishur qetesinë e prëhjen e shpirtit tim,
për të më çoroditur e rrëzuar nga ai Shkëmb Kristal
ku isha ulur e prëhesha i qete e vetmitar...

----------


## Luna01

*ABELI DHE KAINI* 


Soj i Abelit, fli, pi dhe ha:
I kënaqur Zoti qesh,
Soj i Kainit, ndër nofulla
Tërbohu dhe vdis mjerimesh.

Soj i Abelit, sakrifica jote
Serafinin gicilon në hundë!
Soj i Kainit, dënimi yt
Vallë do të ketë një fund?

Soj i Abelit, tu shtofshin të korrat
Dhe bagëtia mirë të vafshin;
Soj i Kainit, ty zorrët
Si qenit plak i angullifshin.

Soj i Abelit, dëndu me gjellë
Në vatrën tënde atërore;
Soj i Kainit, në shpellë
Dridhu së ftohti, çakall i mjerë!

Soj i Abelit, duaju dhe shumoju!
Ar bëfsh dhe nga vogëlia.
Soj i Kainit, zemërdigju
Gatitu për orekset e mëdha.

Soj i Abelit, rritu dhe kullot
Porsi mizat në pemë!
Soj i Kainit, udha e çoftë
Familjen tënde në humnerë.

II.

Oh, Soj i Abelit, kërma jote
Do të lyrosë dheun e tymosur!
Soj i Kainit, puna jote
Me kaq nuk është sosur;

Soj i Abelit, turpi yt njikëtu:
Parzmi është shpuar shtije!
Soj i Kainit, në qiell ngjitu,
Dhe përdhe Zotin hidhe!

----------


## Luna01

*Nje kalimtareje* 


Rruga rreth e rrotull zjente e zhurmonte. 
Veshur në të zeza në dhimbje madhështore, 
një grua shkoi duke tundur plot salltanet, 
kindet e dantellat e fustanit të saj të gjatë 

Po pija në mejhane i përhumbur, tapë e ekstravagant 
kur ajo kaloi para meje, me kembë prej statuje e fisnike 
si shqiponjë. E, thellë në sytë e saj, qiell gri ku lind urugani, 
pashë embëlsinë që magjeps e epshin që vret... 

Ish një vetëtimë verbuese e pastaj u bë... natë! 
O bukuri kalimtare që më bëre të fluturoj me krahë, 
vallë, s'do të shoh më, në këtë jete a në eternitet? 

Ajo iku e humbi mes turmës! S'do t'a shihja kurrë! 
Nuk dija ku vinte e as ajo s'dinte ku shkoja unë. 
Por, oh, qeshë i bindur! Po, qeshë i sigurtë! 
Ajo do ish gruaja që do të kisha dashuruar...

----------


## Luna01

*Parfum egzotik* 


Kur, sy mbyllur, në një mbremje të vakët vjeshte
thith kendshëm aromën e gjoksit tend të nxehtë,
shoh para meje imazhe brigjesh të lumtura
që përflaken në zjarre perëndimesh plot diell.

Shoh, një ishull të bardhë e të vogel, 
ku rriten pemë të veçanta plot fruta gjithë aromë;
burra me trup të vogël, por të fortë e,
femra me sy të çiltër e plot voluptet...

Pastaj, aroma e trupit tend, më çon fluturim drejt
klimash mahnitese, ku shfaqet një port plot vela
e marinarë të sapokthyer nga udhëtime të largëta.
E, pastaj, nga gjithë kjo endërr, mes kengësh detarësh
ndjej përreth meje të më futet gjer në shpirt thellë,
parfumi i luleve egzotike që në ajër lodron përherë...

----------


## Luna01

*Ne hemisferen e flokeve te tu* 


...Lermë t'u marr erë, të thith thellë, pafundësisht, aromën e flokëve të tu, të zhys në to krejt fytyren si në ujët e një burimi të kristalte e, pastaj, me gishtat e mi t'i shushpuris ato si një shami erëmirë që shperndan kujtime të embla në eter. Ah, sikur ti të mund të imagjinoje gjith'ato që unë shoh, gjith'ato që ndjej, gjith'ato që degjoj në flokët e tu! Shpirti im lundron mbi parfume si shpirti i të tjereve në muzikë... I zhytur mes flokëve të tu, shoh një endërr plot anije, vela e dyreke të cilët musonet i shtyjnë drejt klimash të mrekullueshme, mes detrash pafund, aty ku qielli është tepër blu e deti shumë i thellë, aty ku thithet ajër i parfumuar nga aroma e frutave, barit e lëkurës njerëzore. Ja, në oqeanin e flokëve të tu shoh një port plot dallgë kengësh melankolike, me njerëz të fortë racash të ndryshme e plot anije lloj-llojesh të cilat lartojnë arkitekturat e tyre të përkryera nenë një qiell të pafund ku prehët një ngrohtësi e përjetëshme. Duke ledhatuar flokët e tu, ndjej ofshamat e lengatat e dikurëshme, të përjetuara shtirë mbi një divan, në dhomëzen e një anije të bukur përkundur nga valët e lehta të molos; aty mes vazo lulesh e amforash freskuese. Mes vatrës së zjarrtë të flokëve të tu, tani thith aromë duhani egzotik përzier me opium e kallam sheqeri e, ndërkohë, në natën e flokëve të tu, më shfaqet shkëlqimi i pafund i kaltërsive tropikale; mbi brigjet e kadifejta të flokëve të tu mbushem plot aroma ku ndjej përzier bashkë: gudron, myshk e vaj kokoje. Ah, lermë të kafshoj floket e tu ! Kur fus gojen mes masës së tyre elastike e rebele, më duket se shijoj kujtimet më të embla!..

----------


## Luna01

*PREHJE SHPIRTERORE* 


O dhimbje, shtrohu pak, tregohu me e qete. 
Ti po kerkoje mbremjen; ja, zbriti ngadale, 
Nje atmosfere e erret dyndet mbi qytet, 
Dikujt i sjell qetesi, te tjereve nje andralle, 

Ndersa turma zuzare e vulgut u nis, 
Nen fshikullimen e Qejfit, xhelatit tinzar, 
Te mbarset me pendime, ne llurbe te orgjise, 
Dhimbje, nema doren, eja ketu prane, 

Larg tyre, Shih si perkulen te firet vite, 
Mbi ballkonet e qiellit, me veshje arkaike; 
Nga ujerat duke dale, Hidherimi buzeqesh; 

Shih, dielli poshte ures pergjumet ne heke, 
Nga lindja si qefin po zvarget, mba vesh, 
Mba vesh e dashur, Nata po capit lehte.

----------

